
Ask HN: Would a temporary coronavirus section be useful here? - sturza
I’d like to separate our usual news and the virus news. Just have a new link on the top besides “new”. Do you also think it’s a good idea?
======
dang
HN generally eschews tagging and categorization, because it's intrinsic to the
site that it be non-siloed: everybody sees the same site. This has deep
consequences for community:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20silo&sort=byDate&type=comment).

/ask and /show in the top bar are partial exceptions, but those are not
exactly topic categories.

------
rolph
i think very much. There is a process for merging threads, if they are similar
enough but "coronavirus" is too general of a tag for merging on that basis.

i wonder how much extra work would be required to branch topics off into
"hyperthreads" or something like that.

------
helph67
You could suggest it as a new category for this site?
[https://bestofshowhn.com/](https://bestofshowhn.com/)

------
yohann305
absolutely. great idea

